# Wild Camping Morocco



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hoping to go to Morocco this winter for the first time. Getting a bit muddled over various advice.

Has anyone any info regarding safe wild camping


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *grouch* welcome to MHF. The subject of Morocco has been discussed several times in the past week. You might like to do a Search? :wink:

If you >>> CLICK HERE <<< it will take you there. :wink:


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grouch

Welcome to MHF sorry I can't help you more but it isn't a place on our "to go to" list at the moment.

Sonesta one of the members on here is also hoping to go to Morocco fairly soon. There is a large post going on this one. 

Perhaps you could send her a PM (private message) as I am sure she would be glad to help you with information she has gained. I am sure if she reads this she will reply as she is very helpful.

It's really good when we can share information and help each other.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

grouch said:


> Hoping to go to Morocco this winter for the first time. Getting a bit muddled over various advice.
> 
> Has anyone any info regarding safe wild camping


Hi,

We've been there, done that and got the T shirt.

We felt safer in Morocco than we ever did in Spain. We tend to be loners /isolationist who like the peace and quiet. We are the oddballs who don't really enjoy rallies or large campsites.

If you free camp in Morocco you must expect some attention from the locals, they are very curious, to them we look like millionaires with our big motorhomes (we're only half a millionaire because we have a panel van). We never felt threatened anywhere on our travels in Morocco, it can be off putting when you have a small crowd just standing looking at the van. Many times we have stopped for a coffee break miles from anywhere but with minutes the sightseers are there.

We have had stones thrown at the van at times mainly by young children. In the early days motorhomers were in the habit of throwing sweets to the children, now they wait by the roadside expecting a hand out. We just way to the children and we are gone before they realise they ain't got any sweets. If you are travelling with friends make sure your first in the convoy as numbers 2 and 3 usually get the stones thrown at then.

It's a great country to visit but don't be put off by the conditions after you have gone through the border at Sebta. The further south you go the better it gets.

The only reason we stopped wintering there was it got so popular even the quiet spots became busy. There were also escorted motorhome tours of up to 30 motorhomes/caravans at a time.

Go and look for yourselves don't listen to the rumours and speculation that are usually spread by people who have never set foot in Morocco.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

the famous " aire cc. " at TAGHAZOUT is now declared "off limit "f or mh...

Very much mh. owner from all nations stay there over winter...fini :twisted: 

for info,

duc


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Duc,

I understand there were over 2000 vans parked there early on this year 8O.

If this info is correct I wonder were they will all go now 8O 

I'm glad I'm heading for Turkey but with the eclipse that could get crowded.

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I talk to Morocco almost daily.......my info is.......

Yes, the "site" is closed and bared........could well be the way things will go in the southern coast region..........more closures of these "unofficual sites.........

Algeciras too Cueta and Tangier crossing has been cancelled for two days.....On 45 min ferry went and took 7 hours........ 8O


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just to ad..............

Today I heard from Peter and Wendy [Cellaman] whom I dropped of in Morocco a few weeks ago........

Working their way down the coast and having "A Fantastic and wonderful Time"........and have Experienced friendliness like nowhere else we have been"...........

Reading between the lines their magnificent RV and towed Smart has been a handful at times but.............I expect we will hear the full story when they get back..........in about 5 months from what I can make out!

They confirm the closure of the "site" at Taghazoute and say others are like "travellers holding camps"..................

That is my view, and perhaps about time the Moroccan did something about it! I mean......no problem with free "wild camping" but there is a point when it just becomes taking the p+++................


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*wild camping Morocco*

Having spent the last two winters at Taghazoute i did intend to go again January 2006 will now have to replan my trip, thanks for the information Smiler


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

my french mh. friends published a good situated standing place for mh.:

http://www.atlanticaparc.com/

for info,

duc


----------

